# Jane Burnyeat



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Has anyone any info on service, fate or photos of 30ft overall launch Jane Burnyeat which operated on Medway and Thames by Burnyeat, Dalzell and Nicholson Ltd.
Main work was to meet tankers and cargo ships entering these estuaries, also to take urgent supplies to them. 
Built by R.J. Prior and Son at Burnham-on-Crouch in 1952.


----------



## unlevel42 (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a history of the company but no specific information about the launch.


----------



## unlevel42 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Jane Burnyeat again*

Looking again I have found:

"....for a period after the war (1939-1945) the London branch used the launch _Jane Burnyeat_, equipped with radio telephone, to get orders from the tankers off the jetties at the Isle of Grain.The reorganisation of transport and tanker berthing arrangements have now made the use of a launch in the London area unneccessary and the _Jane Burnyeat_ is now based at Milford Haven." 

Ramornie Wharf between Dod Street and Limehouse Cut

L.T.C. Rolt, p52 _'Mariners' Market: Burnyeat Limited growth over a century_.' 1961


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

A belated thank you for your reply re above.
regards,
Jim


----------

